# Mg Dial Indicator



## ddickey (Aug 3, 2016)

Anyone heard of these? I bought one off of Ebay for $25. Considering it's performance I think I paid too much.


----------



## francist (Aug 3, 2016)

Yes, bought a small MG back plunge not long ago. It works ok, but obviously not high end. Tried to find some info about them but it's pretty slim. Best I can remember right now is that they were aimed at the automotive repair market. Mine came with a fairly respectable clamp-type holder with rod and snug, so I'm not torn up about it.

-frank


----------



## TakeDeadAim (Aug 29, 2016)

I was not impressed.   Works good to hold a tap dril chart on my wal


----------

